
The Anthropology of Hackers - bjonathan
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/print/2010/09/the-anthropology-of-hackers/63308/
======
frossie
_one also gets a whiff of an ideological scent among hackers_

Well, that made me laugh.

Yeah. Just a whiff :-)

------
axxl
Why does every study on hackers I've ever read start with how they're
misunderstood and that it hasn't been seriously investigated before?

~~~
davidw
Well - have they?

I got interviewed by her the last time I was in the bay area. Nice person, and
she has certainly spent a lot of time learning about different groups of
hackers.

~~~
axxl
I would agree the general public has a murky understanding of the term
hackers. But there have been plenty of similar exposés, Steven Levy's probably
being the best known, however a little bit out of date.

~~~
davidw
I think what she is doing falls more towards actual academic research,
although of course it's not a hard science.

------
acconrad
dan_farmer = mullet of the century.

~~~
iuguy
Makes me wonder about Wietse Venema's hairdo.

------
fourply
Definitely sounds like an interesting class!!

